# Anger



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

How would you describe your ability to regulate anger?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

In a situation where my anger is present, I allow it to take over me and many of my actions (for the short period of time that I'm angry) is controlled by my emotions. It's like the only way they're going to go away is if I vent, scream, yell, or find other ways to get rid of the anger - I'm not the type of person to bottle it up because it makes me way too anxious.

What about you, Nick?


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

When I was a young child, I used to have very serious anger problems that I would get angry easily, and when I do I would scream and throw everything I see on the ground.
Even when I grew up I still had anger problems. I would control myself but I still would feel like I need to break something. Sometimes I would do things like hitting myself with my fists. I also would say things inside me that I normally keep to myself or that aren't very nice to say.

In the past few months I can say that I have been calmer. The reason probably are the medicines I have been taking (They are for other mental problems I have, by the way). I still get angry sometimes and it can get really bad (especially when I feel emotionally hurt which makes everything way worse), but I don't get angry as much as I used to.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Well after being numb for so long, if I do get angry now that im recovering, I can never regulate it.. I notice i'll say something extremely hurtful or just have this extreme anger that over takes my senses. its actually pretty scary.


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

San said:


> Well, after being numb for so long, if I do get angry now that I'm recovering, I can never regulate it... I notice I'll say something extremely hurtful or just have this extreme anger that over takes my senses. It's actually pretty scary.


This.

However, when I'm angry, I enjoy being angry because I'm actually feeling something...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the answers, guys.

To answer Solomon, I was quite angry and disillusioned as a youth. As I've dealt with this second bout of depersonalization, I've become considerably more irritable and prone to snapping. I have no doubt it's due to the incredible amount of stress it brings. I also grew up around anger, it's a familiar feeling for me to see acted out.

I'm getting better though.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Selig said:


> Thanks for the answers, guys.
> 
> To answer Solomon, I was quite angry and disillusioned as a youth. As I've dealt with this second bout of depersonalization, I've become considerably more irritable and prone to snapping. I have no doubt it's due to the incredible amount of stress it brings. I also grew up around anger, it's a familiar feeling for me to see acted out.
> 
> I'm getting better though.


Glad you're getting better.

I feel the same way at times. I am really irritable for no other reason than.. I just am. I get angry at the stupidest things sometimes and it's hard for me to control that.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I never have an outlet for it, I can't get mad at the people that make me the most angry - my parents doe


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I find it difficult to regulate my anger, sometimes I feel I can't control it, other times not so much. I will say hurtful things, scream, smash things up, throw things, have been known to get physical sometimes (although very rarely and I am not proud of it). I think when I do have outbursts like above it's normally when I'm having a particularly difficult time and normally afterwards I feel awful for getting so angry.

Sometimes I can be very passive aggressive though, which isn't a very nice trait to have either.

I don't understand myself.


----------

